# Ah, Retirement!



## bookslover (Nov 30, 2010)

Well, as of the end of this year, I'm retiring after 30 years on the job. I'm grateful to God to be able to do so at age 58, while I still have my health and my brain still (semi-)functions.

After running around like a chicken with its head cut off since, basically, junior high school (that's what us geezers used to call what you young 'uns call "middle school") in the middle 1960s, I'll be interested to see exactly how much nothing I can cram into each and every day...

Heh.


----------



## jambo (Nov 30, 2010)

Congratulations and I trust you will will have a long and happy retirement and may know the Lord's blessing throughout. May this give you more opportunity for study and service. I have always felt that a person should retire as soon as they are able to do so.


----------



## Wayne (Nov 30, 2010)

Biggest mistake a man can make is to retire to nothingness. 
While I'm sure you will plan to read massive volumes upon volumes of long-forgotten lore, do you have a plan, man?!?!?!? 
Is there substance and purpose to your coming years?

Seriously, do you plan to write or what? Second career?

[kind of envious, but if I could retire, it would be to do exactly what I'm doing now]


----------



## bookslover (Nov 30, 2010)

Wayne said:


> Biggest mistake a man can make is to retire to nothingness.
> While I'm sure you will plan to read massive volumes upon volumes of long-forgotten lore, do you have a plan, man?!?!?!?
> Is there substance and purpose to your coming years?
> 
> ...



It's interesting how so many men ask me, "So, what are you going to do?" - as if to stop working is to stop living. Too many men, in my opinion, seem to equate work with life. In fact, I remember reading, some years ago, poll results, in which men were asked, "Who are you?" In 99 cases out of a hundred, the men answered by telling what they did for a living - which, of course, doesn't actually answer the question. Confusing work with life - sad, sad.

Well, anyway, along with a lot of watching "People's Court," "Judge Judy," etc., etc. (kidding - sort of), I would like to edit a daily devotional made up of quotations from Alexander Maclaren's writings. Of course, not being a Somebody in the Christian world, I probably couldn't get it published...


----------



## Ivan (Nov 30, 2010)

bookslover said:


> ...I would like to edit a daily devotional made up of quotations from Alexander Maclaren's writings. Of course, not being a Somebody in the Christian world, I probably couldn't get it published...



A worthy goal! Pursue it. I'm not sure what retirement will mean for me. I don't intend to stop being a pastor or preaching. I hope to do some teaching and maybe write. I can't imagine not having something to do. There is so much yet to do.


----------



## Rich Koster (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm glad you are well enough to enjoy retirement. Maybe the "not currently serving" status next to ruling elder will be removed soon and divert you from the cramming scenario  ?


----------



## seajayrice (Nov 30, 2010)

This is like the post card from Jamaica that arrives in the dead of winter. Happy Retirement.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 30, 2010)

Richard,

Enjoy your retirement! If I play my cards right, Lord willing I'll be able to retire by 50! 

Have you considered buying an RV and traveling the country?


----------



## Wayne (Nov 30, 2010)

Richard:

Agreed on all you said. To clarify, my point was to ask what your purpose will be now? The devotional work sounds interesting and has real potential. Good way to expose people to an otherwise overlooked pastoral giant.


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 30, 2010)

Congratulations, Richard. I don't think I've done anything for 30 years. Certainly not a career. That is an amazing accomplishment.


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 30, 2010)

Color me green! Oh, yeah, congratulations!

May the Lord bless the next years with fruitful opportunities to invest yourself where you can make a difference.


----------



## bookslover (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks for all the thanks, folks.

I do plan to get plugged in more at church, now that I'll have the time. Perhaps, one day (DV), I'll find myself on the Session. And I do plan to work on that devotional. Maybe if I slip John MacArthur a dollar or two he'll help me get it published. LOL.

And, I do plan to read much more theology. At 58, I figure (based on general family longevity) that I've got 15 or 20 years yet, Lord willing and all other things being equal (as they say). I would like to use my time to read only the best stuff and find ways to glorify God before I enter heaven and get my dwelling place (which, according to my spies, is right next to the Pepsi machines)...


----------



## bookslover (Dec 1, 2010)

Here's a useful verse for older and/or retired folks: Psalm 71.18. Looks like a good one - and a relevant one - to memorize and internalize.


----------



## BJClark (Dec 1, 2010)

Congratulations..

Is there such a thing as "retirement"?? 

One of our former pastors made a comment when he was 'retiring' from preaching-- that when he retired from his first career he searched the scriptures and didn't find anything about a person 'retiring' from work...and he studied and became a pastor, then when he was stepping down from the pulpit he said he searched the scriptures again and still didn't find anything about a person 'retiring' from work...so now he's an interim pastor for churches seeking new pastors and planting churches..

So I guess we never really retire...at least not from our service to the Lord...

May God bless your hands and mind as He directs your path...as you retire from teaching school to go on to what He is leading you to now...


----------



## Theogenes (Dec 1, 2010)

Congratulations! Enjoy to the glory of God!


----------



## EverReforming (Dec 1, 2010)

bookslover said:


> And, I do plan to read much more theology. At 58, I figure (based on general family longevity) that I've got 15 or 20 years yet, Lord willing and all other things being equal (as they say). I would like to use my time to read only the best stuff and find ways to glorify God...



Is that like preparing for finals in school?  (Couldn't resist.)

Anyhoo, congrats on the upcoming retirement! May the Lord bless you with the opportunity to continue to serve and glorify Him in this new phase of your life!


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Dec 1, 2010)

Congrats. Retirement is around the corner for me too. However, my wife says, "You better have something planned, because you're not going to follow me around the house asking what's for lunch."


----------



## christiana (Dec 1, 2010)

One of my most favorite lessons I've learned in my years of retirement is that God never stops using us! I never knew the doctrines of grace until after I'd retired and I'd never known much at all about the Puritans until after the Lord brought me to a reformed church and now I have a great Puritan and reformed library! I've not worked one single day since November 1996 and it has been the grandest time of learning of my whole life! Soli deo gloria!!


----------



## bookslover (Dec 1, 2010)

BJClark said:


> ...as you retire from teaching school...


 
I've never taught school. Have you been dipping into the cooking sherry again? LOL

---------- Post added at 08:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:29 PM ----------




Jimmy the Greek said:


> Congrats. Retirement is around the corner for me too. However, my wife says, "You better have something planned, because you're not going to follow me around the house asking what's for lunch."



Saw a great cartoon recently. A guy is going through the day's mail. His wife is talking to a female friend of hers: "Retirement suits him. He can make 2 minutes worth of mail last all afternoon!"


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Dec 1, 2010)

Retirement!! well done Sir!,such wonderful opportunites to serve!


----------



## Reformed Roman (Dec 3, 2010)

Well done! Congrats! My only advice is to not retire on life... Serve the LORD with all your might until your dead. Then serve Him some more


----------



## Berean (Dec 3, 2010)

Congratulations, Richard!


----------



## bookslover (Dec 3, 2010)

I see, elsewhere on the PB, that Rich is retiring from the Marine Corps next year. I must have inspired him! Heh...


----------

